# Best wax for Silver car



## steky (May 20, 2012)

i'm looking into getting a wax for my silver Astra can anyone recommend me a good one but also not mega expensive...say below £30

just reading through different threads regarding wax and there is bloody loads of different products and as im new to it all i havent a clue whats going to be best lol

thanks in advance


----------



## SimonBash (Jun 7, 2010)

You will struggle to buy a bad wax matey, colour is largely irrelevant.

At that price I would consider FK1000p which is great on paint and wheels.

Or perhaps Auto Finesse Temptation.


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

You'd probably be best off with a sealant on silver, in which case I'd recommend Autofinesse Toughcoat.

If you're dead set on a wax though I'd recommend HD Wax which can be had for under £30 if you look in the right places :thumb:


----------



## M3simon (Jan 23, 2012)

I've got R222 on mine at the moment.


----------



## SimonBash (Jun 7, 2010)

millns84 said:


> You'd probably be best off with a sealant on silver, in which case I'd recommend Autofinesse Toughcoat.
> 
> If you're dead set on a wax though I'd recommend HD Wax which can be had for under £30 if you look in the right places :thumb:


Good call on Tough Coat, nice and easy to layer as well :thumb:


----------



## id_doug (Apr 6, 2011)

Agree with all that has been said but especially......



millns84 said:


> You'd probably be best off with a sealant on silver, in which case I'd recommend Autofinesse Toughcoat.
> 
> If you're dead set on a wax though I'd recommend HD Wax which can be had for under £30 if you look in the right places :thumb:


Toughcoat is very easy to use and produces cracking results on all colours especially silvers.


----------



## steky (May 20, 2012)

millns84 said:


> You'd probably be best off with a sealant on silver, in which case I'd recommend Autofinesse Toughcoat.
> 
> If you're dead set on a wax though I'd recommend HD Wax which can be had for under £30 if you look in the right places :thumb:


see this is the confusing part lol sealant and wax, i thought (after reading different sites) wax was better than a sealant or is that just on darker colours?


----------



## LittleMissTracy (May 17, 2012)

When my BF had his silver TypeR, he got a tin of Harly wax. He only ever used it once and it looked fantastic, he didn't even polish it before (lazy). I use it on his dark metallic Civic and it does look awesome.
It may be worth trying a panel pot, I got one for my birthday DJ Diamond White and looks good on white but you can get light fantastic. HTH


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

Poorboys EX-P sealant is another good choice for silver. It's what the e250 is currently wearing.


----------



## Jochen (May 21, 2007)

steky said:


> see this is the confusing part lol sealant and wax, i thought (after reading different sites) wax was better than a sealant or is that just on darker colours?


Wax is supposed to give you a warmer wetter look. Ideal on dorker colored cars. 
sealants give you a more reflective glassy look.

Jeffs Werkstaat Acrylic Jet Trigger is a sealant that will give you a very nice finish on a silver car. You'll need 3-4 coats but then it will look amazing. It's very easy to apply so these 3-4 coats will go on pretty quick :thumb:
I can recommend you some Carlack NSC or Werkstatt Prime (almost same product) as a good base to put the sealant on.


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Naviwax! 

It gives I very nice glassy wet look on silver, lasts a few months, has the best water behavior out of any wax ever made, and is easy to use!


----------



## OGGYsri (May 12, 2010)

I've got a metallic silver car, and I have just put 2 layers of AF Tough Coat on. Takes a max of 20 minutes to do, and is under £20. You can also get a bottle of Tough Prep for £13 to put on before.


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

Victoria chaos is stunning on silver.


----------



## tones61 (Aug 21, 2011)

collinite 476s,awesome,about £17 a big tin,:buffer:


----------



## alfajim (May 4, 2011)

currently got finish kare pink wax on my silver car. probably the best wax i've had on it. it really glows.


----------



## Obsessed Merc (Apr 10, 2011)

+1 Werkstaat on silver.
I've put it on nearly all our fleet of silver cars/vans.
Easy / looks good.
All in the prep beforehand tho.


----------



## Hunty (May 21, 2009)

Another vote for sealant. If you want a paste wax/sealant FK1000p or for a more expensive option Dodojuice supernatural Hybrid. Spray sealant, I've used Werkstat but doesn't last as long as SNH


----------



## DNZ 21 (Feb 10, 2009)

Another vote for sealants

I have tried a few different waxes on my silver Type R tho and one of the best for looks was DJ Light Fantastic. It gave a nice finish but the durability wasnt the best

This is it with Light Fantastic

















As said try a sample pot first but if it was me I would be getting Wolfs Hard Body that falls right on your budget


----------



## LittleMissTracy (May 17, 2012)

You can't beat that model TypeR, like BF's (before facelift) :thumb:


----------



## cmillsjoe (Jun 20, 2012)

i was using victoria collectors on my old silver car cheap and good stuff


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

I'm the odd one out here as I used sealants and waxes on my silver Subaru and much preferred the look of a wax, so my recommendation would be a £6.00 pot of dodo juice light fantastic, which will last you nearly 2 years.


----------



## IanG (Nov 21, 2007)

Vics Chaos is great on silver looks good and has decent durability

Sent from my HTC Desire HD A9191 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Another great one is Optimum Car Wax! It's as easy as a QD to use!


----------



## Grommit (May 3, 2011)

Lots of different opinions on this matey and I would say a sealant for silver too.

Im currently rocking GTec C1.5 silo seal which is amazeballs for gloss and beadability.

Others to try would be said Werkstat kit or AF Toughcoat.

I've tried them all and are all great for different reasons.


----------



## steky (May 20, 2012)

What is jetseal 109 like?

Local car detailing place has it in stock and would save me from ordering online as I'm just impatient lol


----------



## dis (Feb 3, 2012)

only ever used egp,think its great.so easy to apply and remove.


----------



## ZTChris (Feb 19, 2012)

EGP just isnt very durable though, especially when used with SRP, which is oily and causes any top coat to fall off.

I didnt get on with Werkstat. It left the paint very very cold, even for a sealant and i didnt find it lasted all that long either.

Im currently using Prima Amigo topped with FK1000P. It seems to give a depth and gloss the sealant on its own doesnt give, but you still have the flake pop as well. Its a great combo.


----------

